# Acer Aspire One Netbook Wireless Card Keeps Dropping Connection



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey there, DellUser25 here and with an odd problem. For some reason, occasionally my Acer Aspire One netbook will drop the internet signal and cause me to have to reboot the computer since the internal wireless card will show up as turned on, but will not let me access my internet, let alone show my network on the computer. This problem has been happening for 2 weeks now. I've shut off my firewall, shut off the power save mode, so I hope this helps the problem. Here are the specifications for the computer:

Acer Aspire One AOD250 
32-Bit Operating System
Microsoft Windows 7 Starter Edition
130 GB Hard Drive
1 GB Ram
Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter

I've called the Acer company up and they have been of no use to me at all. Just when I get over one problem, another one hits. Hope someone can help! 


Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured.
Here's a guide=> Click on Start select Control Panel. Select the Network and Internet option and then click the Network and Sharing Center. In the tasks on the left click Manage Wireless Networks. Click your network name in the list, then right-click and select Remove Network. This will clear out the profile. Then go back to the Network and Sharing Center and click Connect to a network and reconnect to your network.

Updating your wireless adapter to the latest firmware might help.

Pls. post update.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> Hello,
> 
> Try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured.
> Here's a guide=> Click on Start select Control Panel. Select the Network and Internet option and then click the Network and Sharing Center. In the tasks on the left click Manage Wireless Networks. Click your network name in the list, then right-click and select Remove Network. This will clear out the profile. Then go back to the Network and Sharing Center and click Connect to a network and reconnect to your network.
> ...


Okay, so I did like you told me to. Now to see if this helps the problem any. And I'm checking all the firmware on the driver right now. 

Here's what I have right now:

C:\Windows\System32\bcmihvsrv.dll
C:\Windows\System32\bcmihvui.dll
C:\Windows\System32\bcmwlcoi.dll
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\BCMWL6.SYS
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifibus.sys

These are all the files for the Wireless Card.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You should download the latest driver here 

Also, from your Acer netbook pls. run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector
Here's a more detail guide => Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

Could you possibly send me a download link that has the exact thing I'm looking for? Lol, I don't know how to navigate the page. Also, I hope this won't cost me any kind of money. I don't have the money to do an internet transaction.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

There's no update for Windows 7 driver, so we can bypass this for right now. Still need the Xirrus WiFi snapshots. Also, those drivers updates are Free of charge.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's a link to the photo

http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x300/DarkLordGalvatron/?action=view&current=Xirrus.png&newest=1

Hope it helps.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

DellUser25 said:


> Here's a link to the photo
> 
> http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x300/DarkLordGalvatron/?action=view&current=Xirrus.png&newest=1
> 
> Hope it helps.


Can you run another one please? I would like to see your nearby Wireless neighbors, all of it.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> Can you run another one please? I would like to see your nearby Wireless neighbors, all of it.


http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x300/DarkLordGalvatron/?action=view&current=Xirrus2.png

http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x300/DarkLordGalvatron/?action=view&current=Xirrus3.png

http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x300/DarkLordGalvatron/?action=view&current=Xirrus4.png

http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x300/DarkLordGalvatron/?action=view&current=Xirrus5.png

There ya go. Hope these help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Very good. The Channel that you're in doesn't look good at all. Your Security is on WPA2 which is excellent. Do you have the LogIn to your Router? Pls. change the Channel to 1, it looks like you're on Auto. If Channel 1 is not good enough, go ahead and change it to Channel 11. Let's see how your connection is.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

How do I change the channel? Its on a cable modem/router thing


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

What's the exact make and model of your Modem/Router?


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

Its an SMC and the model number is:

SMC8014WN-RES


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Try this, if you can't log on to the Router, you will need to contact your ISP and ask for the LogIn:

Open a new browser window and in the address bar type in 'http://192.168.2.1' or 'http://192.168.2.1:80' or 'http://192.168.2.1:88' and press enter. 

In the routers web interface -> Click on login (password would be either blank or smcadmin) -> Advanced setup -> WAN -> wireless -> enable -> apply -> channel and SSID -> In here Change the Channel to 1, save and close, test your wireless connection, if it's still having disconnection issue then go back and change it to Channel 11.

Pls. post update.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

Tried this and couldn't access the router/modem with the URLs you gave.

Edit: Was able to access using 192.168.0.1 and now its askin for a username which I don't know.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

DellUser25 said:


> Tried this and couldn't access the router/modem with the URLs you gave.
> 
> Edit: Was able to access using 192.168.0.1 and now its askin for a username which I don't know.


leave the username empty or the word admin (all lower case) and for password try either ne of these => blank (empty) or smcadmin.

If you still can't get in, I would contact your ISP and have them give your the LogIn to the Router.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> leave the username empty or the word admin (all lower case) and for password try either ne of these => blank (empty) or smcadmin.
> 
> If you still can't get in, I would contact your ISP and have them give your the LogIn to the Router.


Long time since I posted, I know, but I still couldn't find the username or anything close to it. Also, whenever my network connection just drops out on me like it does then it makes it to where I can't even access ANY wireless networks, let alone access the Internet through my Ethernet port. I'm wondering if there's something going on here, like a virus or something because of the fact that this comp also resets its time every Sunday and I've noticed a pattern with the wireless card now where its every Thursday it cuts out.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You will need the LogIn info and do some tweaking in your Router's config. Have you contacted your ISP? If not, you may Reset the router to the factory default and use the default login that I've provided you in my previous Posts then re-configure everything. A firmware update of your router will be best also, but your will have to logon to your router do upload the current firmware.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> You will need the LogIn info and do some tweaking in your Router's config. Have you contacted your ISP? If not, you may Reset the router to the factory default and use the default login that I've provided you in my previous Posts then re-configure everything. A firmware update of your router will be best also, but your will have to logon to your router do upload the current firmware.


Okay, I just contacted Suddenlink. They said they do not give access to the modem/router device. And I even tried your logins, but they won't work. This is really starting to irk the crap out of me.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If you decide to do a Reset to the factory default let me know. This is the only way that you can access your router and use the default LogIn. You do not need a CD to config your router. You may download the Manual from the Manufacturers site to reconfigure your router.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good news, I figured out the username and password. Username is cusadmin and the password is password. Now what do I do? 

Here's a screenshot of everything that's available:

http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x300/DarkLordGalvatron/?action=view&current=SMC.png

http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x300/DarkLordGalvatron/?action=view&current=SMC2.png


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

DellUser25 said:


> Good news, I figured out the username and password. Username is cusadmin and the password is password. Now what do I do?
> 
> Here's a screenshot of everything that's available:
> 
> ...


That's a relief... I see a Wireless tab from one of your Snapshots. This is where you will be doing some changes. But first, I need you to do this.

From your computer running wireless connection pls. download and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. Here's a more detail guide => Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ah okay. I already posted links for Xirrus the last time. Aren't they still good? or do you need a more current one? Just asking so I know what to do here.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

My bad...nevermind. I can see some issues here. Your Channel is Set to auto, can you pls. change that use only Channel 1? Also, your security is configured to WEP, I would recommend to use a higher security which is WPA2. Don't forget to re-configure your computer's wireless Profile as well to WPA2.

Now test your wireless connections. Give an update.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> My bad...nevermind. I can see some issues here. Your Channel is Set to auto, can you pls. change that use only Channel 1? Also, your security is configured to WEP, I would recommend to use a higher security which is WPA2. Don't forget to re-configure your computer's wireless Profile as well to WPA2.
> 
> Now test your wireless connections. Give an update.


Okay how would I do the channel thing? Here's what I'm getting: 

Underneath System are the following:
Password Settings

Under LAN:
Ether Control Switch

Under Wireless:
MAC Filtering
Advanced Settings

Under NAT: 
Port Forwarding

Under Firewall:
Access Control
Special Application
URL Blocking
Schedule Rule
Email/Syslog Alert
DMZ

Under Tools: 
Configuration Tools
Reboot

And there's nothing under Status.

Edit: Got the channel switched to 1. Now how do I do the security thing for both the comp and the router? I'll need all the help I can get, lol.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Go to Wireless Tab to change your security to WPA2, jot down the security key you will need this to setup in your computer.

No worries...you're actually doing good.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok I'm in the wireless tab. Do you have MSN or YIM, something we can chat on to get this done? Because I might need you to talk me through it that way. And I see nothing for security in Wireless. And was I supposed to do a factory reset?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

TSF do not provide assistance on any any instant messenger or chat. We will continue assisting you here.

Navigate all tabs available in your Router configuration and you shd be able to locate the Security option.

There's no need for a reset since you're already able to logon to your router's config.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay i've searched everywhere and can't seem to find it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's see what you've provided here. What is the exact Make and Model of your Router, I'll see if I can find a pdf manual then attached it here.

Under Wireless:
MAC Filtering
Advanced Settings => you shd check this Tab 

Under NAT: 
Port Forwarding

Under Firewall: => this also
Access Control
Special Application
URL Blocking
Schedule Rule
Email/Syslog Alert
DMZ

Under Tools: 
Configuration Tools => This one also
Reboot


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

SMC8014WN is the make and model of it. Thats all the info I could find on the device.

And here's the Advanced tab thing for Wireless, all the info

BG Protection Mode 
IGMP Snooping *Disable Enable
WMM Configuration 

HT Physical Mode
Operating Mode *Mixed Mode Green Field
Channel BandWidth 20 *20/40
Guard Interval long *short
MCS 
Reverse Direction Grant(RDG) Disable *Enable
Extension Channel 
Aggregation MSDU(A-MSDU) *Disable Enable
Auto Block ACK Disable *Enable
Decline BA Request *Disable Enable
Other

HT TxStream 2	
HT RxStream 2


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I did a quick look at one of the snapshots of your Router's config. WEP is under Security settings, pls. go through again.....locate Encryption Key.

EDIT: Are you renting this cable/modem from your ISP? If not, you might be out of luck changing the security and stuck with WEP.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

I am. Where would I find Security Settings?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Good news...I found the manual, right here
fyi....your modem/router supports WPA, here's more info. regarding your device.

The links that I've provided you shd be very helpful.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay I clicked on Wireless Tab and I still don't see anything for encryption and I've searched everywhere even with the instructions. I have afeeling this router is one of those ones where the owner is basically locked out of the advanced stuff.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It will be smart to buy your own wireless Router, the modem/router that you have doesn't belong to you and you're locked out on doing any modification to it.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree there. I used to have a LinkSys router but the thing quit working last year.


----------

